# Cybex sirona - any experience?



## mistyscott

Found out this has just become available in mamas and papas and booked for an appt to see it this week....anyone got any experience of it?

It's a group 0/+1 erf car seat which revolves for ease of putting child in :thumbup:


----------



## lau86

It's finally out!!! It looks amazing! I was under the impression it was due in September so I lost hope. I'll just console myself with the fact that we now have a seat each and couldn't justify £800! What car have you got? Id probably only get it cos of my 3 doors I think, I'd try and make do if I had a 5 door.


----------



## mistyscott

It does look good - but have read some reviews which suggest it may not be large enough to last until 4yrs...
We've got a Peugeot 308, so a pretty spacious family car :) 
He's almost out of his infant seat (maxi cosi standard jobby) and this is such a massive purchase and decision I'm finding it increasingly stressful! 

My friend has the be safe izi combi, but says putting her daughter in/out is a bit of a pain (but she does have a huge range rover!). We had started to lean toward the cybex Pallas with roll bar as next best thing to erf - but tried it again today and LO was just not happy with the massive roll bar cushion and screamed the place down :(


----------



## lau86

It's a huge decision isn't it! You may have seen Alllot of posts i made about getting mine. Shame LO didn't like the pallas, I imagine it does feel very restrictive though which I guess is the point. I have the maxi cosi mobi and it's great so far. Yes it's a pain to get him in but I figure soon enough he'll be able to climb in himself. At least after u get this one it'll last for a few years!!


----------



## mistyscott

Thought I'd update this for anyone searching in the future...

Had a play with the sirona and it certainly looks good and LO was very comfy in it. The ability to spin the seat on its base is good - and would def make it easier to use with newborns - but didn't justify the extra you'd pay over other types of erf seats. 

In the end we've decided to get the besafe izi combi erf as it seems to have more growing room with a higher adjustable headrest and space for long legs to hang down between the back rest and the car seat. I'm not convinced the sirona would last until 4yrs as LO is quite small for his 14 months but there was only a couple inches before his shoulders would hit the headrest part. 

HTH someone :)


----------



## Rachel_C

We have the BeSafe and I think it will easily last to 4. It does have a great amount of leg room for LO. My three year old is pretty tall and still fits in it very easily (although she uses our Triofix so our youngest can use the BeSafe). 

What would be the advantage of the Sirona in a 5 door car? I can understand in a 3 door but I feel like a RF seat would be easier to put a child in in a 5 door, because of the way the car doors open, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## mistyscott

Not sure what you mean Rachel, but the sirona spins on its base so it faces the car door to put LO in, then spins round to rear face. It's a good feature but I was concerned the seat was too small in general so going to get the besafe :)


----------



## Rachel_C

LOL I was being totally blonde! I was thinking you'd spin it to FF to put LO in but I thought that would be harder than RF! It totally didn't occur to me that'd you'd have it facing the door :dohh:


----------

